# Round vs angular faces



## Musa15 (Jul 9, 2021)

Venus, my 12 year old Maltese, was purchased from a backyard breeder in GA. I paid around $600 total back in the day. I love the look of her round heart shaped face. She is 7 lbs and is the perfect little pup. I met her mom and dad and they were both sweet and beautiful pups. This is definitely my preferred look when evaluating a maltese.

I just purchased Echo who is 16 weeks old in FL and didn’t do my research. She comes from a puppy mill from Arkansas. The mill was busted for having 285 breeding adults. I purchased her from an over priced broker puppy store paying 4.6k total for her. I realize the puppy mill breeder was after volume and not trying to better the look of the breed.

I realize now that Echo’s face is more angular and she seems not to be growing a full mustache/beard area which contributes to a more angular face.

Do you think she will get that fuller look to her face as she matures? I will definitely be doing my research next time.
Venus below

























Echo below


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Tbh...they change so much, one never knows until they are full grown what they will look like. My oldest girl head/face shape is completely different than my two Korean fluffs. My oldest snout is very long and her face is narrow. She has an old world classic look. As much as I prefer the look of my two Korean dogs, most people I know think my oldest is the prettiest by far. Her face is very,very pretty.
So, though you prefer the look of Venus, you may be surprised with Echos look once she fills in.
To me, both your dogs are beautiful 💕


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I LOVE the look of a classic maltese & I also have 2 now that are half Korean---it is like saying do I like apples or oranges? Both! It would be a boring world if all were the same look. Joanne is right---you may be surprised!


----------



## Ladyditexas (Dec 6, 2020)

Musa15 said:


> Venus, my 12 year old Maltese, was purchased from a backyard breeder in GA. I paid around $600 total back in the day. I love the look of her round heart shaped face. She is 7 lbs and is the perfect little pup. I met her mom and dad and they were both sweet and beautiful pups. This is definitely my preferred look when evaluating a maltese.
> 
> I just purchased Echo who is 16 weeks old in FL and didn’t do my research. She comes from a puppy mill from Arkansas. The mill was busted for having 285 breeding adults. I purchased her from an over priced broker puppy store paying 4.6k total for her. I realize the puppy mill breeder was after volume and not trying to better the look of the breed.
> 
> ...


Grooming makes a big difference and that alone can change the look from appt to appt. They are both adorable! My Maltese was expensive too and well worth it. She has a heart of gold! She grew larger than expected but I don’t care! Like our human kids, each one is unique in look and personality.


----------

